

Rise of the Robot Security Guards - jbinney
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/532431/rise-of-the-robot-security-guards/

======
higherpurpose
You have 20 seconds to comply:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hzlt7IbTp6M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hzlt7IbTp6M)

